# schlumberger software ( منقول للإفادة )



## أكرم كيلاني (6 أغسطس 2008)

schlumberger software


group of programs which introduced
by
schlumberger



data view




http://www.4shared.com/file/51653796/8e8f4cdf/dataview_software.html


data view - int



http://www.4shared.com/file/51653852/2e0b80f7/dataview_software_int.html


I-hand book



http://www.4shared.com/file/51654164/7e437537/ihandbook_10402.html

welleye










http://www.4shared.com/file/51694970/abd63cd6/welleye_demo1.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/51696090/908de25c/welleye_demo2.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/51696480/8e9f7bc1/welleye_demo3.html


log data-toolbox


http://www.4shared.com/file/51656014/9ac9414c/logdata_toolbox_software.html




blue view




http://www.4shared.com/file/51702362/b2730765/blueview_software.html

والموضوع منقول للإفادة 
أرجو الرد والتعقيب​


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (7 أغسطس 2008)

هو الموضوع مش مهم ولا ايه يا جماعه


----------



## طارق البخاري (7 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

قال الإمام أبو عمرو الأوزاعي -رحمه الله تعالى- : عليك بآثار من سلف وإن رفضك الناس وإياك وآراء الرجال وإن زخرفوه لك بالقول,

وقال الإمام أبو على الفضيل بن عياض -رحمه الله تعالى- : اتبع طرق الهدى ولا يضرك قلة السالكين وإياك وطرق الضلالة ولا تغتر بكثرة الهالكين.

أظن الفكرة وصلت.


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (7 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> قال الإمام أبو عمرو الأوزاعي -رحمه الله تعالى- : عليك بآثار من سلف وإن رفضك الناس وإياك وآراء الرجال وإن زخرفوه لك بالقول,
> 
> ...



شكرا علي التعقيب 
م / أبو حمزة 
والفكرة وصلت


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

:5:


م عبدالرزاق قال:


> مشكوووووووووور



شكرا علي المرور


----------



## fattahmine (12 أغسطس 2008)

thankss brother


----------



## engg90 (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تسلم اخوي على هذا الموضوع الرائع ومنتظرين جديدك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيصل الطائي (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الفنك (17 أغسطس 2008)

Thank You My Brother Akram 
I Am Fouad From Algeria
I Am Looking For The Esp Pump Software
Or Nodal Analysis Or Perform7
Best Regards


----------



## A.salam Saileh (25 أغسطس 2008)

*Schlumberger software*

شِكرا لك يا أخ أكرم على هذا المجهود الجبار وبارك الله فيك .فقط ملاحظة أن الرابط أدناه لايعمل يرجى أعادة تحميله لتعم الفائدة مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.
http://www.4shared.com/file/51696480...eye_demo3.html


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (25 أغسطس 2008)

A.salam Saileh قال:


> شِكرا لك يا أخ أكرم على هذا المجهود الجبار وبارك الله فيك .فقط ملاحظة أن الرابط أدناه لايعمل يرجى أعادة تحميله لتعم الفائدة مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/51696480...eye_demo3.html



الأخ الكريم 
أعتذر عن الخطأ 
وهذا رابط جديد مرفوع اليوم 
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/eU1yTAC
وشكرا جزيلا علي المرور


----------



## ابو نضال (25 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## سمير البترول (27 أغسطس 2008)

if it is possible we need IP and eclipse


----------



## فيصل الطائي (27 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز الرابط الجديد يعمل بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أمين عاشوري (13 فبراير 2013)

Thanks brother:56:


----------



## Eng_Hany_Kamal (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## ouldrhina7 (13 يوليو 2013)

اخي العزيز any license file for peep or merak peep 2007 و الله الموفق


----------

